# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΑΝΤΑΛΑΣΣΕΤΑΙ] Ανταλλαγή αντικειμένων

## wizardbeats

Καλησπερα σας.μολις κατεβασα μια κουτα απο το ραφι μου και βρηκα κατι που δεν χρειαζομαι πλεον.
Ειναι ενας σκληρος δισκος wb 500gb ασπρος σε υπεραριστη κατασταση.με σημερινο φορματ.
το ανταλλασω με ενα κλουβι μεγαλων διαστασεων. 
μ-π-υ
50-50-70 

στο περιπου...!!!!
καταλληλο για κοκατιλ

----------


## wizardbeats

να κλειδωσει παρακαλω

----------

